# Just picked up an IDA-x305



## mspiegle (Sep 25, 2009)

Disclaimer: I'm not as experienced with car audio as most on this forum, and my experience with various products is somewhat limited.

I just got my IDA-x305 in the mail yesterday from Crutchfield's 15% off deal. I can never wait to play with new toys, so I got it installed last night. Here are my initial thoughts on it so far (with only about 1 hour of listening time):

- I thought it would have been nicer if the entire face + LCD detached, but only the buttons/rotary knob detach.
- The rotary knob (IMO) has a very nice feel to it.
- The USB cable has a screw-lock so you can't accidentally pull it out.
- The controls are very intuitive. I was able to figure out how to configure just about every feature in 5-10 minutes.
- The sound control features are totally lacking. There doesn't appear to be any EQ functionality without the IMPRINT (which should be arriving this week).
- Browsing an iPod is very quick and also intuitive.
- Moving from track-to-track is very fast (my previous HU wasn't very fast).
- I did a direct swap with my previous headunit (didn't touch the gains on the amps), and I'm not really noticing any serious issues with the 2v preouts. The only thing I had to do was increase the subwoofer level to 15/15, and it sounds just about right.
- The on-screen graphics look fine. I've heard complaints of fuzzy images, but I didn't notice it.
- You can disable the internal amplifier (couldn't do this in my last HU).

I don't have many comments on the sound quality yet because I want to get the IMPRINT setup first. On most of the HUs I've owned, I've been able to make some minor EQ tweaks to deal with cabin/installation issues. For me personally, if I had to use this HU without the IMPRINT (or other processing), then it would be a major fail. I think it'll sound great once the IMPRINT is in, but it's unfortunate that you are forced to spend extra money on external processing.


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Alpine is known (notorious?) for its sub outputs to only be full voltage at 15/15. Glad you like it. JPS


----------



## mspiegle (Sep 25, 2009)

jpswanberg said:


> Alpine is known (notorious?) for its sub outputs to only be full voltage at 15/15. Glad you like it. JPS


I notice many people view this as a bad thing. It seems to me like the control is just there for reducing the sub output as it sounds perfect at 15/15. Does Alpine indicate anywhere that 0/15 is the "normal" setting? I couldn't find much reference to it in the docs, other than it exists and it adjusts the sub output.


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

I really dig mine. Like you discovered, the "two band EQ" is somewhat lackluster, but coupled with the imprint processor you have a lot more versatility. If you should choose to use the KTX-H100 mic to calibrate, don't worry....it actually does a decent job.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Please do update after IMPRINT implementation. I've narrowed my HU choices down to either the iDA-x305 or staying with stock. We're 99% iPod in the car and I'm the only one that ever puts in a CD. I can live without it.
Interface and ease of use are the key considerations. My wife would never forgive me for making it more difficult to use and I'm a bit of an interface snob as well. Things that don't "just make sense" piss me off.
The only thing that bothers me is the lack of included features like EQ, TA and BT. I was seriously considering a Kenwood KDC-x993 because of that, but then test drove one with my iPhone and hated it. I'll probably end up falling into the Alpine add on trap over time.

- D


----------



## mspiegle (Sep 25, 2009)

don_chuwish said:


> Please do update after IMPRINT implementation. I've narrowed my HU choices down to either the iDA-x305 or staying with stock. We're 99% iPod in the car and I'm the only one that ever puts in a CD. I can live without it.
> Interface and ease of use are the key considerations. My wife would never forgive me for making it more difficult to use and I'm a bit of an interface snob as well. Things that don't "just make sense" piss me off.
> The only thing that bothers me is the lack of included features like EQ, TA and BT. I was seriously considering a Kenwood KDC-x993 because of that, but then test drove one with my iPhone and hated it. I'll probably end up falling into the Alpine add on trap over time.
> 
> - D



Firstly, I will do my best to help you make your decision.

Secondly, I just found out that my previous HU (Pioneer Premier 690UB) actually used a built-in 24-bit DAC to handle iPod sound. More on this later...


So... I've been listening to my system through the IMPRINT for a few days now. I've tried using the automated-via-microphone tuning system, but I can't seem to get a tune that sounds any good. After some more reading on this forum, I see mixed feedback on the effectiveness of the auto-tune feature. In my particular case (and I tried tuning it 3 different times using different methods), I can get a much better sounding tune using the manual controls. The time alignment is decent, but the EQ controls leave much to be desired.

This Alpine IDA-x305 unit replaced a Pioneer Premier 690UB which I was happy with, but the desire to have a new toy was far too great. The 690UB is actually a VERY well done (IMO) iPod unit as the interface allows you to operate the unit very quickly and efficiently. It also sounded a whole lot better than my previous HU (JVC KD-AVX2) when using the iPod, so sometimes I wonder why I even got the Alpine.

One thing that I immediately noticed when I got the Alpine installed (and before I did any time alignment) is that it didn't sound any better than my 3-year old Pioneer unit. Obviously it has an edge when getting the T/A right, but I was a little irked over how little a difference there was. Now I realize (after poking around on Pioneer's website) that the 690UB actually has a built-in 24-bit DAC for the iPod! We're talking about 3-year old technology that's easily on par with Alpine's latest and greatest (IMO), and a CD player too! I'm a little disappointed in Alpine now that I know this.

All things considered, if you're coming from a HU that didn't have a built-in DAC for the ipod, and the interface wasn't ipod-centric, the IDA-x305 is a huge upgrade. Just the built-in DA converter alone makes a NIGHT AND DAY difference in the SQ. I had always wondered why my JVC unit just didn't sound right with the iPod, and now I know it's because of the DAC.

If I had to do everything over again knowing what I know now, I think I would have been better off sticking with the Pioneer 690UB and using the money I spent on the IDA-x305 + IMPRINT on a proper processor.

Ok, let me try to summarize some of this:
- If your previous HU is not iPod-centric, and doesn't have a DAC, then the IDA-x305 is a huge upgrade.
- The interface makes sense and allows you to quickly/efficiently navigate your music (IMO).
- If the IMPRINT can't auto-tune your car, then the manual controls suck and I think your money is better spent on a proper processor.
- I forgot to mention this above, but it's rather subjective. When turning the volume knob, the HU doesn't tell you exactly what the volume is. You only get a visual slider. If you want to see exactly what the volume is, you need to push the IMPRINT button several times, but then the display goes back to not showing it. Since I'm OCD about my volume controls (must always be an even number), this annoys me. It also makes it difficult to pick a volume that is considered my "max" and not exceed it.


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey thanks, that's a great write up. Very helpful! I hear you on the volume control just being a bar, seems odd.
I just wish more single DIN units had such a nice little color display. I've been looking at some of the pop-out screen DVD players but they are either too expensive or lacking in some other key way. I like the way Pioneer does the "Passenger Play" feature but the unit's display is just so limited.
You're probably correct tho, in that coming from a very basic stock HU the x305 will be a big improvement. So maybe I can live without the extra tuning features long enough for something better to come along.

Thanks again for all the info!

- D


----------



## Cstrife2 (May 27, 2009)

mspiegle said:


> Firstly, I will do my best to help you make your decision.
> 
> Secondly, I just found out that my previous HU (Pioneer Premier 690UB) actually used a built-in 24-bit DAC to handle iPod sound. More on this later...
> 
> ...



I would have to agree completely.

Coming from a Pioneer 5900IB to the x305 there was deffinatly some things that were much better and with the DAC and direct digital data transfer for the iPod made this really stand out.

At the same time I just dont feel that I can get everything I "should" get from a unit like this.
The very first 2 things I noticed on this stereo was the weak 7 Band grapic imprint EQ and very weak as well as the SUB pre-out even at 4 volts.

Although it really does bring out the mid-bass in my system, most of my "sub-bass" is lost after running the imprint multi-eq curve. 

If I were to do it again, I would have saved and got a P99RS.


----------

